# Blood Gorgons by Henry Zou - Advanced Review [Lord of the Night]



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Lord of the Night reviews the latest Chaos Space Marine novel from Black Library, Blood Gorgons by Henry Zou.










*"The bonds of brotherhood have never been felt so keenly by a Space Marine, the Blood Gorgons are a unique force amongst traitors and zealots."*

(Note: This is an advanced review of Blood Gorgons. It is scheduled for release in March 2011.)​

Now when I say Henry Zou its a name that I know hasn't been well received in recent months, but I have a feeling that this book will put him back in the good graces of many fans. For anyone who likes Chaos Space Marines unfettered by the restraints of being doomed to die by a loyalist's righteous fury, in fact there is not a single loyalist dog in this entire novel, or being dull and unable to think beyond the concept of "KILL MAIM BURN!", then this is the novel for you.

And a brief note. The summary of this novel on the Black Library website is wrong. The world is not Haute Bassiq but is actually Hauts Bassiq. And the primary character is not Brother Sargaulis but rather Bond-Brother Barsabbas. Some last minute alterations must have occurred.

When the recruiting world of Hauts Bassiq sends a request for aid the Blood Gorgons are quick to respond to protect their gene-stock, but with cruel enemies in the shadows it isn't long before only a single marine remains. Bond-Brother Barsabbas must dig deep into his hate, his fury and his extensive training to survive the barren deserts and fight the conspiracy that threatens to consume his chapter. But all the while his home, the Space Hulk Cauldron Burning, is on the edge of anarchy. It has been millennium since a Blood Gorgon last spilled the blood of a brother, but history has a way of repeating itself to those who suffer through it.

The highest point of this novel isn't the story, the characters or the battles for me. Its the Blood Gorgons chapter, they are the most unique Astartes seen in a long time. The bonds of brotherhood mean a lot more to them than many loyalist chapters and all the traitor legions, they may be brutal pirates and raiders but they understand loyalty and trust among brothers. Their home, their armor and even their own mutations are amazingly unique to them, and very fearsome and I would dare say saurian. Mr Zou has created something very good here, and I very much hope he isn't done with them.

The characters of this novel are very well thought and written. The protagonist Bond-Brother Barsabbas is a younger Chaos Space Marine who has his small glories but unlike many main characters in other novels he is not famous and renowned for something in his past, he is just a simple soldier and that makes him much more interesting as he is thrust into events that will challenge him on every level, but Barsabbas's perseverance against impossible odds and surprising intellect for a Chaos Astartes is very enjoyable to read, perhaps with some future appearances he could become a fan favorite alongside Uriel Ventris, Talos and Rafen. And in case your wondering, that is Barsabbas on the cover.

Other noteworthy characters are the Dark Eldar raider Sindul who is quite interesting as reading about the thoughts and actions of a foot soldier of Commorragh isn't something that happens often and to see the events of the story from a common soldier rather then a powerful Archon is quite engaging. And the Chaos Space Marine cast isn't lacking in memorable characters like Lord Gammadin, the ancient chapter master of the Blood Gorgons whose action scenes are brutal and his psionic power very awesome. Anko Muhr the Witchlord of the chapter whose motives are something that puzzled and surprised me. Or Bond-Brother Sargaul, blood brother to Barsabbas, the veteran of the two whose advice and steadfast nature guides Barsabbas through the darkest hour of his chapter.

The action in this novel is unlike anything I've read before. While in other novels the Astartes are powerful they rarely showcase just how powerful they are, often they are against foes that can truly test them in strength, speed and skill. But though many such battles occur in the novel there are many battles and skirmishes that show just how strong a Traitor Marine is when compared to a mortal man or a frail Eldar. The physical portions of combat in this novel are some of the best I've ever read. And the firefights are nothing to dismiss either, bolters pounding and flamers roaring make for a very visceral book.

The novel's pacing is very good, Henry Zou keeps the reader's attention with engaging battle-scenes that drag you in, vivid environments that I could actually picture myself in and the characters marching through, and readying the reader for a final battle rife with heroes that could have been an epic movie scene. There's nothing more dangerous then a cornered foe.

The book ends on a great note, the Blood Gorgons have taken a bad hit but their strength and freedom will see them into the future. And I hope that Henry Zou's future at Black Library is secure with this novel, the _Flesh and Iron_ debacle was not good for him but I feel that we should move on from it and enjoy his future works.

I give _Blood Gorgons_ a *9/10*, a great novel and hopefully a sign of more to come from Henry Zou, and more Chaos Space Marine action. I'm tired of loyalists, I want more traitors!, their far more interesting.

Should you buy this book?: If you're a fan of Chaos Space Marines then I would recommend buying this novel, its filled with them and everything we love about them and then some more. If you've got reservations because of Henry Zou having written this then I urge you to forgo them and give this novel a fair chance, its really good and I think that a lot of people will enjoy it.

Sadly, this will be my only Black Library review this release as _Blood Gorgons_ was the only novel that interested me, but next release look forward to reviews for _Fall of Damnos_, _Knights of Bretonnia_ and _Victories of the Space Marines_.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

how the hell do you get your hands on this book already.. Henry Zou is well an awesome author IMO and I've been waiting for this book like crazy!!!!


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Good to see that he (Zou)'s gotten better.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

One day, LotN, we will discover a Chaos/40K book you don't love.

You enthusiastic dude, you.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

HorusReborn said:


> how the hell do you get your hands on this book already.. Henry Zou is well an awesome author IMO and I've been waiting for this book like crazy!!!!


Its available from Black Library now. It says pre-order but it is actually available for purchase.

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Warhammer-40000/Blood-Gorgons.html


Good to see there are other Zou fans here :grin:.




Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> One day, LotN, we will discover a Chaos/40K book you don't love.
> 
> You enthusiastic dude, you.


If that day ever comes then some of the magic that is 40k will die.

I can't help my adoration for Chaos and its twisted followers. They are just so cool.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Ah, Black Library never sent me an advanced review of this book . Never mind, I guess the website it is then.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Fantastic review mate, thank you very much, glad to see Zou doesn't disappoint. My hopes for him have returned and I look to see more bastion wars in the future.:grin:
I shall be proud to hold this in my BL collection and I hope he can round off the rest of the series nicely. The only problem is if this is anything like Soul Hunter it will make me restart CSM...


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Is this book a first in the series or do I have to read other books before it?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

raider1987 said:


> Is this book a first in the series or do I have to read other books before it?


It is third in the Bastion Wars series, but no you do not need to read the other two. Unlike other book series _Emperor's Mercy_, _Flesh and Iron_, and _Blood Gorgons_ are self contained in respect to each other. They are all linked by the fact that they take place during and through the Bastion Wars in the Bastion sector.

Throughout the trio, some things from one story may get a mention in another. (_In Emperor's Mercy_, the protagonists encounter a Blood Gorgon or two.)


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Ah, Black Library never sent me an advanced review of this book . Never mind, I guess the website it is then.


Good to know that you're getting a copy Bane. And that I got it before you did :wink:.



CursedUNTILLDEATH said:


> Fantastic review mate, thank you very much, glad to see Zou doesn't disappoint. My hopes for him have returned and I look to see more bastion wars in the future.:grin:
> 
> I shall be proud to hold this in my BL collection and I hope he can round off the rest of the series nicely. The only problem is if this is anything like Soul Hunter it will make me restart CSM...


As do I.

And its quite different from _Soul Hunter_ in that the Blood Gorgons are totally new. We all know who the Night Lords are, what they believe and their current state but the Blood Gorgons are entirely new material, before I read this I knew nothing about them beyond their name and their awesome power armor style. Their a really awesome chapter, unique amongst all the Chaos Space Marines for many reasons, that you'll all see if you get the novel.



raider1987 said:


> Is this book a first in the series or do I have to read other books before it?


No it can be read on its own. _Blood Gorgons_ is connected to the other two Bastion Wars novels by being in the same zone of the galaxy, but its story has nothing to do with them.

Lord of the Night


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I've only read _Emperor's Mercy_, and wasn't too impressed with it to be honest. However, considering the subject matter is chaos marines, your review might just swing me towards buying this. Well done.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I recommend people read Flesh and Iron though to get some kind of hint of Blood Gorgons and how they operate... the story has them as a sub plot and is a good read anyway LOL

so Lord of Night if I pre-order it I can get my hands on it? Or is it something they do for you Brits?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

HorusReborn said:


> so Lord of Night if I pre-order it I can get my hands on it? Or is it something they do for you Brits?


Hm that I am not sure about. You'll need to ask someone else but I think its only for the British.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The cover art is amazing! :shok:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> One day, LotN, we will discover a Chaos/40K book you don't love.
> 
> You enthusiastic dude, you.


lol good luck with that! :laugh:

CP


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Good to know i spent my cash well! shall bump it up in the reading pile!


----------



## Serrated Man (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks LotN, will pick this up.



Doelago said:


> The cover art is amazing! :shok:


Agreed, it is one of the best covers imo.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> lol good luck with that! :laugh:
> 
> CP


I am fairly certain he won't like _Blood Reaver_, so I likely spoke too soon.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> I am fairly certain he won't like _Blood Reaver_, so I likely spoke too soon.


Don't worry, the only way that could happen is if Uzas dies... he doesn't does he?! :shok: (I'm still surprised by how much I like him. Really thought i'd hate him when I first saw him in the book. And then he attacked a Warhound Titan with a bolter. You can guess how I felt after that.)


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> I am fairly certain he won't like _Blood Reaver_, so I likely spoke too soon.


oh, i'm sure he will! 

Yes, LotN we talk about you behind your back, right in front of your face!  lol

CP


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> oh, i'm sure he will!
> 
> Yes, LotN we talk about you behind your back, right in front of your face!  lol
> 
> CP


Just be careful not to say anything bad. Or I shall send the shadow people after you.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Still not convinced to buy this novel. Extract wasnt nothing special to me. Held book in my hands yesterday wondering should i buy or not, instead bought Malekith and Shadowking.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Roninman said:


> Still not convinced to buy this novel. Extract wasnt nothing special to me. Held book in my hands yesterday wondering should i buy or not, instead bought Malekith and Shadowking.


i would agree with this choice. 

CP


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Roninman said:


> Still not convinced to buy this novel. Extract wasnt nothing special to me. Held book in my hands yesterday wondering should i buy or not, instead bought Malekith and Shadowking.


Eh, I've read most of _Malekith_ and didn't really enjoy it. Haven't got _Shadow King_ yet.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Malekith is one of my all time favourites.

Shadow king is a good book also, not much on the first but still worth a read.


----------



## gharbad (Mar 12, 2011)

If there is one thing about Zou's novels that i think is pretty cool is how he manages to shift from the characters to the big picture. It was the only thing i enjoyed on Emperors Mercy where about halfway the book we suddenly get told the entire story and not only from the pov of the main char. In Flesh and Iron it frequently drops back to the overall state of the war and i think it shows how huge the imperial war effort can be and how (in)significant a single group of warriors can be.

Havent read blood gorgons but i hope this part of his writing is still there, if the rest improves as mentioned above, im actually excited to read this.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

actually I am reading blood gorgons now, and so far pretty good book, heaps better than savage scars, also better than dark adeptus which I read before savage scars, and to be honest also better than firedrake, not as good as prospero burns and better than the first heretic (I just didn't like this book), I have about the same feel about the chapter that I had with soul hunter, I am not a chaos fan boy, but I do have empathy for the blood gorgons, they are not all that bad,


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I was actually let down in a big way! Their name to me suggested a more agressive khonate view of fighting, but there were references to ocean life and the like in it. Barsabbas was ok and the whole idea of blood bonding, which is where I presume they get their name, but they weren't chaotic enough. Sure there were mutations and psykers, but they weren't bonded and I think they were just added to create a sense of Chaos. Except Muhr of course.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

HorusReborn said:


> I was actually let down in a big way! Their name to me suggested a more agressive khornate view of fighting, but there were references to ocean life and the like in it. Barsabbas was ok and the whole idea of blood bonding, which is where I presume they get their name, but they weren't chaotic enough. Sure there were mutations and psykers, but they weren't bonded and I think they were just added to create a sense of Chaos. Except Muhr of course.


What about Yetsugei?, he was quite a chaotic addition.

Truth be told I think thats what the majority of Chaos Space Marines are like. They aren't all fanatics like the Word Bearers, who I think have painted a certain expected picture of Chaos Space Marines. I think the majority of them view Chaos not as a religion or a true master but rather something to ally themselves with, something that will grant them power. But I would say that most don't completely give themselves over to it like the Sons of Lorgar. The rest are happy to acknowledge Chaos as their lord, but make their worship on the battlefield rather than in elaborate ceremony.

The Blood Gorgons reminded me of warbands/legions like the Alpha Legion, Night Lords and Iron Warriors. Those who prefer to keep Chaos at a comfortable distance rather than allow it to consume them.

Lord of the Night


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Got it and read it the same day and I must say that Zou surpassed his last two works, but to say i love this book is a long shot...The Plague marines went down almost to easy and the whole book was full of WTF moments (some the good kind, others just plain WTF)... I also find something interesting about Zou's writing style. He seems to skim write (I do the same thing, though I'm not for sure if he did this) as he go in, writes the main plot of a chapter and then goes back and adds in detail...and I think he missed a few spots here and there. The whole book almost felt rushed... might just be me though...

Over all i liked it, much better then his other 2 books, probably an 8 for me. I offer my future support to Mr.Zou and his career in 40k.:victory:


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> What about Yetsugei?, he was quite a chaotic addition.
> 
> Truth be told I think thats what the majority of Chaos Space Marines are like. They aren't all fanatics like the Word Bearers, who I think have painted a certain expected picture of Chaos Space Marines. I think the majority of them view Chaos not as a religion or a true master but rather something to ally themselves with, something that will grant them power. But I would say that most don't completely give themselves over to it like the Sons of Lorgar. The rest are happy to acknowledge Chaos as their lord, but make their worship on the battlefield rather than in elaborate ceremony.
> 
> ...


You are absoluetly right! Though I didn't look at the Blood Gorgons in the light that most would say the Word Bearers. The whole idea that most are happy to worship on the battle field etc... is EXACTLY what I expect from a Chaos point of view. The Sons of Lorgar are the exception of course. I guess what I'm saying is that there wasn't really any deep emotional attachment to Chaos what so ever. Now I could be, and most likely am talking out my ass since Gammadin was bonded to his armour, the ship had a demonic essence that revolted against the Crow so much Muhr and the Plague Marines had to shut it down. But the Blood Gorgons were pussies man, through and through, and thier name didn't match them one bit IMO. Yeah they were sold out, but c'mon! It was still a good read, I'm not denying it. I was just let down. I wan't more stompy stompy and less of one dude running around a planet able to take out squads of xenos and shit by himself. As for Yetsugei HAHA he was the king of Pussies. Gammadin was cool for sure, and his reference in Flesh and Iron really tied it all together nicely!

Perhaps we have been spoiled by the more established legions and chapters such as Night Lords and Word Bearers. The Night Lords had the whole idea of not worshiping Chaos so to speak, but even First Claw had the effects of Khorne and the like. :smoke:


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Things I disliked about the novel. Spoilers inc.

1) There was essentially a sentence or two on the Blood Gorgon's potentially awesome ability to 'experience' everything through the eyes of another organ-linked brother. Reminded me of MGS4 with that elite team who could see through the eyes of another member and react to enemies with essentially a 360 view.

2) The elite of the elites of the BG get owned by quicksand

3) Main antagonist of the story is a typical 'evil wizard' type

4) Overall weak character development

5) Main protagonist drags a dark eldar with him on a leash 24/7 while he wages war against hundreds of enemies

6) Dark eldar decides to kill his employers rather than asking for help by destroying his spaceship for no apparent reason when one of them stumbles upon him.

7) There was this whole set up and mysteriousness about the shielded city of Ur and when Sindul says, ‘It is not ruled by the Barons of Ur. The Imperial cult has fallen,’. I was expecting something completely unexpected like xenos ruling the city or something interesting but instead we get...

dead zombie kings ruling an empire of living and non-living subjects with a plague marine whispering into the ears of the zombie king and telling him what to do in a very obvious lord of the rings inspired way (aka rip off). What???

I also liked how the plague marines infested the *void shielded* city 

8) The BG worshiped some clown warp-entity as opposed to something that suits them more (khorne/nurgle) who pretty much offers them zero advice and each time he's summoned focuses on eating everyone.

9) The BG are apparently the most friendly Astartes turned chaos, if a particular group of slaves impress them, they get an extra hour to sleep. I don't think even loyalist Astartes do that.

10) The plague marines leader is just your regular 'lolimwithkaos' type, nothing special about him. The Blood gorgons leader is essentially a stronger than average librarian

11) The BG's leader gets sprayed with oil in the beginning by someone he distrusts, feels drowsy immediately after but shrugs it off and continues on his merry way.

His psychic prowess is described as 'Gammadin could see the arcs and mathematic patterns in the air that modelled the space and materium of this world. He could channel his will into displays of physical force. But above all, he could sense the consciousness of the world around him – the rocks, the soil, the trees. He sensed, now, there was a hidden danger. The lake seemed to tremble with anticipation and the air was coarse with a lively, barely contained static. Hidden energy surrounded him everywhere' then Muhr is like 'LOLSURPRISE' *sprays oil in his face'.

Also the only psychic abilities he's displayed if I recall is sloppily channeling his power to mind control people, the majority of his power apparently being wasted as backwash and causing headaches to people around him.

12) Barely anything is mentioned in regards to the plague marines legendary resilience other than 'the bastards were exceedingly difficult to kill' or why Muhr decided to deal with the plague marines out of all the chaos Astartes. 

13) Warp ore powering warships? Since when? How convenient the largest stockpile is buried right under a city.

14) Muhr simply betrays the BG because he thinks they need a new leader and they need to stop being pirates when the history of the chapter is all about being roaming renegades who use hit and run tactics

15) The majority of the BG get *drunk *and a bunch of plague marines take over their ship, and *imprison * around 900 Astartes and lock them up in jail cells like common thieves. *lol* Then they resort to spitting on pipes for several hours until their acidic saliva burns through the metal to cause a gas leak. Then they proceed to break into several vaults to retrieve weapons, some of them unluckily getting their hands only on some old swords. The image of those scenes were extremely un-Astartes like.

16) the daemon infused ship apparently only obeys the BG leader and yet casually let intruders waltz in and take over pretty much everything including disabling the defensive systems.

17) the BG's apparently had several dreadnoughts onboard their ship who if I'm not mistaken were already awake and yet nothing is mentioned of them later on or especially during the imprisonment of the BGs

18) When muhr fights with the ancient BG whose name I forget in the warp, he just stands there for the majority of the fight while the ancient wrestles with a nurgle daemon then when the daemon gets defeated, walks up to him and shoots him. What was the point of that whole struggle? Also the she-bitch infused blade, I assume relates to slaanesh, didn't do anything to the daemon other than damaging certain parts of the daemons body despite the daemon taking repeated stabs in vital areas. Why hint at the blade being special and having a history (belonged to a former inquisitor) and then render it useless especially when the daemon gets defeated by simply falling off a platform?

19) In the city of Ur, there was an possibly higher than alpha psyker baby destroying everything around him and spouting ' I IZ EVUL' in a very stewie griffon fashion, that scene was so retarded. Also we find out the BG leader isn't killed but is covered in chains and unconscious, why Muhr chose to not kill him escapes me.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Ok just brought this, wont read it for a while though as I just started Hero of the imperium. But I have a few questions, what are the Blood Gorgons? I mean what legion are they from? Looks like World Eaters. So I am assuming they are followers of the blood god.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

raider1987 said:


> Ok just brought this, wont read it for a while though as I just started Hero of the imperium. But I have a few questions, what are the Blood Gorgons? I mean what legion are they from? Looks like World Eaters. So I am assuming they are followers of the blood god.


New/made up chapter by Zou, they don't follow khorne and their founding is unknown as of yet.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

HorusReborn said:


> You are absoluetly right! Though I didn't look at the Blood Gorgons in the light that most would say the Word Bearers. The whole idea that most are happy to worship on the battle field etc... is EXACTLY what I expect from a Chaos point of view. The Sons of Lorgar are the exception of course. I guess what I'm saying is that there wasn't really any deep emotional attachment to Chaos what so ever. Now I could be, and most likely am talking out my ass since Gammadin was bonded to his armour, the ship had a demonic essence that revolted against the Crow so much Muhr and the Plague Marines had to shut it down. But the Blood Gorgons were pussies man, through and through, and thier name didn't match them one bit IMO. Yeah they were sold out, but c'mon! It was still a good read, I'm not denying it. I was just let down. I wan't more stompy stompy and less of one dude running around a planet able to take out squads of xenos and shit by himself. As for Yetsugei HAHA he was the king of Pussies. Gammadin was cool for sure, and his reference in Flesh and Iron really tied it all together nicely!
> 
> Perhaps we have been spoiled by the more established legions and chapters such as Night Lords and Word Bearers. The Night Lords had the whole idea of not worshiping Chaos so to speak, but even First Claw had the effects of Khorne and the like. :smoke:


Hmm well fair point, if you know what you want then good for you. For the Blood Gorgons I think Chaos is more of a tool that allowed them their freedom, as long as they are free they'll thank Chaos but they don't think they owe it any more than that, they may perform tasks for Yetsugei now and then but Khorne worship would restrict their freedom, the thing they cherish most. Thats why I don't think Khorne is a good fit for them, it isn't true freedom, its practically enslavement to the urge for blood. The Blood Gorgons are the pirates of the Space Marines, for them its all about the freedom to do what they want, when they want, to live by their own rules and to never have to bow before those they consider their inferiors, like the Inquisition for one.

Though I disagree that the Blood Gorgons are, as you say, pussies. They were drunk, disarmed and caught utterly by surprise. You don't expect Plague Marines to invade your space hulk after all, especially not when you've been assured by chapter leaders that its safe to relax.

As for Yetsugei i'll admit he is weak but not every daemon can be a world-ending nightmare made flesh. Yetsugei's strength is his cunning, and more importantly he knows when to back down. Most daemons would have taken on the Nurglite daemon because it was trying to usurp its followers, instead Yetsugei knew he couldn't win and chose to back down and live on rather than die in a pointless struggle. Yetsugei is the trickster, the one who misleads and plays jokes, but never fights his own enemies, he has people that do that sort of stuff for him.

I agree that the Night Lords had the idea of traitors that don't worship Chaos first but for them its more of a choice of disgust, but ADB makes it clear that they are Chaos Space Marines. That they don't worship Chaos is irrelevant, the taint of Chaos is still in their ship and they are surrounded by it constantly. Its a testament to their strength and will that they haven't succumbed. 



Malus Darkblade said:


> Things I disliked about the novel. Spoilers inc.
> 
> 1) There was essentially a sentence or two on the Blood Gorgon's potentially awesome ability to 'experience' everything through the eyes of another organ-linked brother. Reminded me of MGS4 with that elite team who could see through the eyes of another member and react to enemies with essentially a 360 view.
> 
> ...


Ok for some of these I don't think you paid enough attention to the novel.

1. There is no evidence that they can do that, so far all we know is that they can experience certain effects from the bond and instinctively know where the other is, or at least a vague direction.

2. They were owned by Warp magic, Dark Eldar, being drugged by their sorcerer, and being betrayed by their sorcerer which also they don't like or trust him isn't something they expected since Blood Gorgons do not kill Blood Gorgons.

3. So what, thats a good archetype. And in the end Opold the Crow is just as big a threat as Muhr, perhaps even more because Muhr wasn't smart enough to see how Opold manipulated him.

4. I don't agree, I felt that Barsabbas underwent a great deal of growth on Hauts Bassiq. He grew from a simple warrior and showed the cunning, intelligence and skills that he possesses to advance in the chapter.

5. He wasn't dragging him 24/7, Barsabbas let Sindul walk freely for most of the trip because Sindul had nowhere else.

6. Ok for this I am convinced you didn't pay attention. If Sindul asked for help then he would be the lowest of the low in Dark Eldar society, he would be enslaved and taken to Commorragh in chains. Better to die a traitor than live as a slave.

7. How was the Plague Marine occupation not unexpected?. It shows that the Death Guard has been interfering with the Blood Gorgons for a lot longer then the initial invasion suggests, and paints the mystery of when did Muhr decide on this treacherous scheme.

Plague Marines have other weapons, like plagues.... The city opened up to trade occasionally with the tribesmen natives, perhaps the Plague Marines infected the goods and then once the plagues ran rampant simply came in. Or maybe they teleported in.

I see no rip-off but a very interesting surprise. That the Plague Marines ruled the city and forced the king to do their bidding was a shock.

8. How do you know that Yetsugei doesn't offer advice, this time he had none to give but perhaps he has other opportunities to be useful. The chapter wouldn't have pledged themselves to him if he was utterly useless. And the chapter wouldn't pledge themselves to Khorne or Nurgle because it would restrict them, they desire freedom above all else and worship of a single god takes that away. Yetsugei doesn't care what they do as long as they pay homage to him.

9. Actually they don't because the loyalist servants consider it an honor. Slaves need incentive or in a truly desperate situation they will riot because death would be better than the alternative. The Blood Gorgons know this and they don't clamp down on their slaves, like the Night Lords of 10th Company, so that the slaves believe their current existence is bearable and won't kill themselves or riot for the sake of it.

10. Actually Opold was quite special in a way that most didn't expect. He was jovial, quite friendly and laughed. According to many sources that is in fact what most Nurgle followers are like, as Nurgle himself is like that, but we don't see those Nurgle followers very often. I thought it was refreshing to see a Nurglite who is actually like the codexes and lore paint them out to be.

And Gammadin's psychic strength was only a part of his strength. He was the most physically imposing astartes in the novel and had the strength of a Terminator even without the actual armor. And i'd say he is a lot more powerful than a Librarian, he might be on Tigurius's level. He did broadcast his power across an entire space hulk.

11. It mentions that being anointed with oils is common before battles, as is feeling out of place. Thus Gammadin had no reason to suspect anything until Muhr revealed his hand, then it was clear that the actual effects of the oils were taking place.

12. But that is what the Plague Marines are. One of them gets his throat slit and is still able to get help, they are resilient but thats really their only power besides infection. And Muhr dealing with them?, perhaps they approached him and offered. It mentions that Muhr wanted to ally with Abaddon at one point, he must have changed his mind.

13. Hmm well considering that the Imperium has mineral scanners and likes convenience, i'm guessing that the city was built over the ore so it would be easy to mine and access. They aren't going to see the ore and build the city that will mine it halfway across the planet are they?. And they've never actually confirmed what powers the ships of the Imperium, and not every single ship has to use the exact same fuel. Different Forge Worlds may use different energy sources. Your making the mistake of assuming that because one author said something, it must be true for the entire galaxy.

14. Because Muhr disagrees with it. He was made into the wrong chapter, simple as that. He doesn't like the hit and run renegade life, the life of a pirate, and wants to change it because he doesn't understand freedom as the others do. He wants glory and immortality while the rest are content with being able to live their lives how they want and not having to bow to invisible masters like the Emperor or the minuscule mortals of the Imperium.

15. Astartes have been known to consume alcohol and the Space Wolves have alcohol potent enough to cause drunkenness. Is it that surprising that other chapters might as well. The Blood Gorgons would of course have strong jails and since they didn't have their armor and guns on them of course they were easily overpowered, and I doubt the Plague Marines would leave those dangerous weapons lying around. They took them away and locked them up, so the Blood Gorgons had to make do with the weapons they looted over the centuries and millennia of raiding, some of which had degraded.

16. No the Cauldron Burning was *used* to obeying Gammadin but it allowed Muhr to take over because it knew him as a Blood Gorgon. It didn't care who was aboard it but it cared once the infection and daemonic presence began to actually threaten its own existence. Gammadin is the master it liked most and he had a way to reassert control quickly, plus the ship responded to him because it respected him.

17. You really think that the Plague Marines wouldn't keep a tight watch on things like that. They likely had Terminators watching them 24/7 to make sure they didn't try anything, or they had them put back to sleep. They likely fought in the recovery but theres no way in hell that the Plague Marines would just leave them unattended, convinced of their security.

18. Of course Muhr wouldn't fight, he's a sorcerer!. They aren't known for being fair and honorable fighters, Muhr just let the daemon exhaust Sabtah so that he would be easier to kill. And it was a Nurglite daemon, of course stabs to the vital areas won't kill it that easily, they are created to be nearly unkillable. If Sabtah had decapitated it then maybe.

19. Alpha-Plus Psykers are barely human, its not surprising that their minds would develop far faster than their bodies, thus while this one had the body of a child, doesn't say baby just child, its mind was likely far more adult, and mad.

As for Gammadin's survival I doubt Muhr knew about it, he would have freaked out. Likely it was Opold keeping him prisoner, perhaps hoping that he could convert him or sacrifice him to Nurgle in a proper ceremony. But it was more than likely sheer arrogance that kept Gammadin alive, they were so convinced of victory they didn't think killing him would change anything. Turns out it would have changed everything.

I can see you have your fair share of complaints about the book, and some of them are founded but I think can be refuted. Though for number six I do think you are wrong, the book explained very well why Sindul had no choice but to go with Barsabbas and couldn't ask for help, and it fit perfectly with Dark Eldar lore and the new codex.



Malus Darkblade said:


> New/made up chapter by Zou, they don't follow khorne and their founding is unknown as of yet.


Actually their founding is mentioned early in the book. They are a 21st Founding Chapter, and yet another 21st Chapter that mutated and went renegade.

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Twenty_First_Founding

Perhaps it really was cursed, every single Chapter there has not done well.



raider1987 said:


> Ok just brought this, wont read it for a while though as I just started Hero of the imperium. But I have a few questions, what are the Blood Gorgons? I mean what legion are they from? Looks like World Eaters. So I am assuming they are followers of the blood god.


They are a brand new warband of Chaos Space Marines by Henry Zou. They are more like pirates, raiding the Imperium and making their own path. They are not from a Legion but are former loyalist Space Marines like many other warbands.

They worship a patron daemon named Yetsugei, they do not worship any of the Chaos Gods but rather practice Chaos so they may gain its benefits. They walk a good balance, gaining minor benefits from Chaos and not having to give anything major in return.


Lord of the Night


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Touche LotN Touche! I think you did dispel alot of the angst I had against it! now that I see your PoV it makes more sense  They were still weak to be drunk, hell don't they have a gland that doesn't allow them to feel those effects?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

HorusReborn said:


> Touche LotN Touche! I think you did dispel alot of the angst I had against it! now that I see your PoV it makes more sense  They were still weak to be drunk, hell don't they have a gland that doesn't allow them to feel those effects?


Good to know that I can make some things clear.

They have a gland that prevents poisoning, drunkenness falls into that category, but some chapters like the Space Wolves have alcohol thats too strong for the gland to deal with. I would guess the Gorgons were drinking something similar.

The only thing I didn't really understand about the novel is why the Blood Gorgons needed pleasure pets. Space Marines don't do that. Maybe they were for the crew but that seems way too nice.

Lord of the Night


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

I could counter each of your arguments but I don't think you'd see it my way because you clearly enjoyed the book and dare I say if the author made the main character an Astartes who lost favor with slaanesh and so was turned into a woman, you'd probably defend that decision so I won't bother. It just felt good to write the list and vent


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> Good to know that I can make some things clear.
> 
> They have a gland that prevents poisoning, drunkenness falls into that category, but some chapters like the Space Wolves have alcohol thats too strong for the gland to deal with. I would guess the Gorgons were drinking something similar.


It also has a compound in it that works to supress the Astartes ability to metabolise poisons, it might be that synthesised chemical that the Blood Gorgons use.



Lord of the Night said:


> The only thing I didn't really understand about the novel is why the Blood Gorgons needed pleasure pets. Space Marines don't do that. Maybe they were for the crew but that seems way too nice.


Who says Marines don't do that? Maybe not loyalists but why wouldn't traitors?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Who says Marines don't do that? Maybe not loyalists but why wouldn't traitors?


Because for starters it seems anatomically impossible.

Plus all marines, both loyalist and traitor, lose their sex drive and any ability to have physical attraction when they undergo the genetic enhancements necessary to become an Astartes. Only Ragnar Blackmane retained his attraction to females and he knew that it wasn't the norm.

Lord of the Night


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> Because for starters it seems anatomically impossible.
> 
> Plus all marines, both loyalist and traitor, lose their sex drive and any ability to have physical attraction when they undergo the genetic enhancements necessary to become an Astartes. Only Ragnar Blackmane retained his attraction to females and he knew that it wasn't the norm.
> 
> Lord of the Night


I don't know why you think it's anatomically impossbile, they still have all their reproductive organs as far as I'm aware (if I'm wrong please state a source).

I've yet to read anything that states that they lose any ability to be physically attracted. The hypno-indoctrination might drive such automatic impulses from the Marine's concious mind most of the time but I haven't seen anything that says they completely override such instinctive desires (even if they're never usually acknowledged by the Astartes himself).


----------



## Moriar the Forsaken (Apr 18, 2011)

I was actually surprised because I enjoyed Flesh and Iron more than I expected to, after not being able to finish Emperor's Mercy.

I'll have to get this book for sure now!




Lord of the Night said:


> Lord of the Night reviews the latest Chaos Space Marine novel from Black Library, Blood Gorgons by Henry Zou.​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

great review there dude. ive had emperors mercy half read for over 6months and just cant bring myself to finish it. thats put me off buying anymore of zou's works but from this review i may consider trying this. would having not read flesh and iron have any effect on reading this or wont it matter. i know they all about different things but you never know.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Stealing LotN's answer here, I'm going to say that you can read _Blood Gorgons_ without having to read _Flesh and Iron_ first. Indeed, _Flesh and Iron_ can be read before _Emperor's Mercy_, if you so wish.

Basically, aside from the published order, there is no definative order in which the books could be read in.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeah I myself finish this Novel. I love any CSM book. I started to have a Love and Hate relationship with this book. I really enjoyed the DE and other CSM interaction but hated the dragged out scenes of the Main Character wandering around...... Reminded me of that crappy SM movie.


----------

